# Can't upgrade port



## kevinwincott (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi

*W*hen I try to upgrade a port nothing happens:

```
xxx# portupgrade libxml2
xxx#
```

I'm using an older version of FreeBSD but am able to run the command on another server and it works OK.


----------



## lubnet (Apr 29, 2013)

Try verbose switch, to see an error output:
`# portupgrade -v libxml2`

Finally, to not to end up with inconsistent port dependencies use:
`# portupgrade -rR  libxml2`


----------



## jozze (Apr 29, 2013)

lubnet said:
			
		

> Finally, to not to end up with inconsistent port dependencies use:
> `# portupgrade -rR  libxml2`



Yeah, but with the 'force' flag too, e.g. `# portupgrade -rR --force libxml2`, otherwise you don't really do anything with -rR.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2013)

More specifically, -f means "rebuild these even if they are the current version".  -r and -R mean to include all the ports that this port depends on and all the ports on which it depends.


----------



## lubnet (Apr 29, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Yeah, but with the 'force' flag too, e.g. `# portupgrade -rR --force libxml2`, otherwise you don't really do anything with -rR.



No. The question was about the upgrade. So for example: with `portupgrade -rR libxml2` you upgrade libxml2 including dependencies, if they are outdated. 

You don't need to use the -f flag, while you make standard upgrade procedure. And of course, you have to check always /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## jozze (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, yeah, that's true. I thought you meant to refresh the entire "package chunk" in case of errors, and just forgot to include the -f, that's why I suggested it.


----------

